# Elk tenderloin



## tristate (Nov 24, 2010)

My first question on here, I'm smoking a turkey for t-giving but want to add an elk tenderloin at some point into the smoker as a treat for the family, I want to leave it whole, (Silver skin is off) wrap it in bacon and now the question, How long does/would it take to 140-150 degrees? Its about 3lbs. Any rub suggestion? salt pepper? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## eman (Nov 24, 2010)

salt - pepper- garlic  and a thermometer! no way to tell how long to a certain temp, To many varibles.


----------



## tristate (Nov 24, 2010)

Would a salt, brown sugar, garlic brine overnight work well?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm voting on puttin the loin in with about 2 hours to go and then put in the smoker, I would also recommand taking the loin to only135*ish or so. After all you don't want to over cook the loin. Now as far as the rub I would use salt, pepper, and garlic. After all let the meat be the star or this show.


----------

